

Announcing the Ars/Wired/Reddit/Sprint Android App contest - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/09/announcing-the-arswiredredditsprint-android-app-contest.ars

======
ithkuil
ah, only for US residents :-(

~~~
jere_jones
Well, the contest is being sponsored by a US only telecom just to promote
their 4G network. Kinda makes sense.

